# Plant fiber technology



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been working on these burden baskets at night, when, my day is well spent and I need to relax. I find that working with plant fiber is Therpy for my mind and a way to produce while relaxing....Frogman


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Besides relaxing, I also found plant fibre technology to be an effective way of removing hairs from the thighs.

One time I made lots of cordage from water vine. Three years later, a travelling companion's boots disintegrated and I used cordage to reattach the sole of one shoe, and nylon on the other. Guess which shoe survived the trip?

Those baskets are great!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those look great frogman! Hobbies are important for stress relief.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great, 2 in 1. You'll have the hobby + Stress relief


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful, I wish I could make baskets, the're on my list ...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Beautiful, I wish I could make baskets, the're on my list ...


Same, like pottery I can imagine it being very relaxing, I wouldn't know how to start though lol...


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Plant fiber technology predates pottery by 6000 years..........


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice!!!! I highly respect the craftsmanship I see in those!!! I have read about it quite a bit as it fascinates me. I make my own Flemish twist bow strings which is similar if not the same as natural cordage making, but I've yet to do any more than that.
I've really always wanted to make a pack basket and possibly a creel/ game basket of some kind. That one on the right though larger I presume by the double straps would make a great creel if smaller.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Perry: The basket on the right is a backpack, but, could be fitted, if made a little smaller onto the side or lower back. The basket on the left is for acorn collection.


----------

